# Merlin Updates?



## cptab (Sep 12, 2002)

Last year, I purchased a Merlin Works CR (the '07 model displayed on their website). It's great. Discussion in here by reps. from Merlin led me to believe that Merlin would update their website (it still reads '06) and have a new marketing push touting their high-end products. Well, a year has gone by and nothing has changed. Not even their website. I realize that ABG's new set of investors has priorities, but simple investments in a website would be encouraging. My best guess is that they focusing their engergies on keeping Litespeed alive with Merlin being an afterthough. Anyone have any info on Merlin and the state of their existence?


----------



## jgandionco (Dec 28, 2005)

I have no info, but I agree with with you. The website has not been updated, while the litespeed site has been with all their new models. I hope their lack of attention to the website is not going to mean merlin is going bye-bye.


----------

